# Deer Island - Japan



## JonSR77 (Apr 10, 2022)

https://www.insider.com/japanese-deer-island-deer-miyajima-nara-park-shinto-2016-7


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> https://www.insider.com/japanese-deer-island-deer-miyajima-nara-park-shinto-2016-7


My eldest nephew and his Turkish wife visited Nara Park a couple of years ago. They've been to Japan about 3 times now.

The deer remind me of those at Marine Land in Niagara Falls. They are tame and very friendly. I took a friend there, and the deer were very aggressive, wanting to be fed. I've got photos somewhere in an album.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> My eldest nephew and his Turkish wife visited Nara Park a couple of years ago. They've been to Japan about 3 times now.
> 
> The deer remind me of those at Marine Land in Niagara Falls. They are tame and very friendly. I took a friend there, and the deer were very aggressive, wanting to be fed. I've got photos somewhere in an album.



My cats are big fans of stalking us until we feed them.  You can try to resist those stares and those tactics, but you always lose.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 10, 2022)

I had the same experience feeding goats at a petting zoo.  Super aggressive.  I was looking down at them as if to say, "I love you.  Don't you love me?"


And they were looking up at me as if to say, "Really human? That is where you are going with this? Can you grow up please? And get me some more food...and now!!!"

In India they keep deer as pets.  I would imagine, once they are well fed and get to know you, that they are just as friendly as dogs and cats...


----------

